# FS: Show quality African cichlids



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I have a pair of Metriaclima Pyrsonotos (red top zebra)5.5-6" $35 OBO
Pic of male 









I also have a pair of Metriaclima Callainos (cobalt zebra)5.5-6" $30 OBO









I also have a couple singular fish for sale
-Albino zebra 4.5" $10 OBO








-Socolofi female 4.5" $10 OBO








-electric blue johanni 4.5" $10 OBO








-ob red zebra 2-2.5" $5 OBO








Please pm offers as I sometimes lose track of my ads, I will also consider trades, remember all prices are OBO


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump...........


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump........................


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump..........


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

FREE BUMP~~
I also got some of these beautiful fish from Teal'c.
They are PRETTY and HEALTHY.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> I have a pair of Metriaclima Pyrsonotos (red top zebra)5.5-6" $35 OBO
> Pic of male
> 
> 
> ...


Would really like to get the red tops if they are still available 
pm sent earlier ...


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP for some really nice and healthy cichlids


----------

